# RCI cruise deal -is it a deal?



## saf512 (Jan 21, 2011)

I received a phone call last night from RCI. They were offering a 21 day cruise/resort deal which included one 14 day cruise (or 2, 7day cruise)+ a 7 night resort stay for $3195 + port fee and government taxes.  Once you purchase this deal, RCI will give you access to all inventory through a login and password. There are no blackout dates. We would have 18 month to book the 3 weeks but 2 1/2 years to complete the travel.  Is this a good deal?  I remember RCI calling me last year with a similar deal.  Has anyone taking "advantage" of this?  Apparently, I have until 5 pm EST to call back; after that the price goes back up to $3895.  What to do? 
Thanks in advance,
Sandra


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jan 21, 2011)

Canadian dollars or US dollar?


----------



## saf512 (Jan 21, 2011)

The dollar is at par but I just assumed it was USD.


----------



## davhu1 (Jan 21, 2011)

RCI cruises are not a good deal.  You have no idea what cruise want will actually cost or what resort you can get at this time.  All subjected to their availability.  7 day cruises from Miami starts as low as $299 per week plus tax/fees.  Go to a cruise site like cruise.com and check out cruise prices.


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Jan 21, 2011)

*Caution*

Cabin Class?  Cruise itineraries?  

I've been eyeballing a couple of Celebrity 12 -14 day cruises.  An inside cabin on their 14 day NE/Canada cruise is running at @1500 pp before taxes.  The 12 day Med cruise is @2200 pp pre-tax for a balcony.

Norwegian has a 7 day Med cruise and is charging @1000 for a balcony on their Epic megaship.

I'd be leery of taking this "deal" without knowing the fine print and doing due- diligent cost comparisons.


----------



## saf512 (Jan 21, 2011)

Cabin class and itineraries are dependent on availability but there are cruises throughout the world included in this "deal".  He ask me for a possible date of travel so I gave him Dec 17, 2011 to Eastern Caribean departing from anywhere in Florida... These were some of the possibilities available:

Carnival Cruise Freedom, full size window
Norwegian Epic, inner cabin
Sun ship (I can't remember the cruise line)
Holland America, inner cabin
Celebrity
Disney available on Dec. 3rd, inner cabin but had to add $37/night/person.

The price quoted was for 2 adults. How much are port fee usually?  I've searched a few websites including cruise.com (thanks davhu1) and there's no mention of port fee (at a quick glance).   Would those prices generally include port fees?  It seems to included taxes.  

I am able to wait for a last minute deal with most of my travels however I feel much more comfortable planning months ahead of time.  Are last minute cruise prices much cheaper? I know all inclusives are but are cruise?  If you choose a last minute cruise deal are you generally stuck at either end with an inside cabin?  I haven't cruised in 12 years so I appologize for the silly questions. 

I don't think I'll take advantage of this RCI "deal" since as you've pointed out to me,there are just too many question to be aswered.  Thanks so much for all your replies.


----------



## davhu1 (Jan 21, 2011)

Port fee/tax depends where you go and length of the trip.  If you go to cruise.com, select a cruise, the last page before payment will show the tax/fees.  Example:  7-day Norwegian Pearl for Feb sailing.  Balcony per person = $884, plus tax/fee of $116.  

There is advantage of booking ahead.  You have better choice of cabins and for most cruise line,  if the price of the cruise drops at your final payment, you pay for the lower price.  Sometime you come out ahead if you have to fly.  Last minute cruise may be cheaper but the last minute airfare will normally end up higher, unless you can drive to port.


----------



## travel maniac (Jan 21, 2011)

*Good Deal - it depends*



saf512 said:


> I received a phone call last night from RCI. They were offering a 21 day cruise/resort deal which included one 14 day cruise (or 2, 7day cruise)+ a 7 night resort stay for $3195 + port fee and government taxes.  Once you purchase this deal, RCI will give you access to all inventory through a login and password. There are no blackout dates. We would have 18 month to book the 3 weeks but 2 1/2 years to complete the travel.  Is this a good deal?  I remember RCI calling me last year with a similar deal.  Has anyone taking "advantage" of this?  Apparently, I have until 5 pm EST to call back; after that the price goes back up to $3895.  What to do?
> Thanks in advance,
> Sandra



I got a call about a week ago with the same offer and I did not take it.  Personally, I feel there are too many variables to consider this as a good offer.  I would feel a lot more comfortable knowing exactly what is included even if I had to pay a little more.  And in reality, you are only "saving" $700 anyway.

You may also want to check vacationstogo.com   I find they generally have very good prices (in US$ but that doesn't really matter these days  )


----------



## Chowmainia (May 11, 2011)

I also just received a phone call from rci regarding the cruise special with the same 21 day cruise/resort deal for $3195 (usd). which sounds pretty good since that would come out to be $180/night per couple (or $90/night/person).
The above deal, i suspect, would probably be in a cramped base level cabin for the cruise, however another variation of the deal mentions a premium cruise vacation for two. I asked the person to email me the promotion and the email is as follows:

 "RCI Cruise and Resort Vacations is pleased to offer you a special promotion which includes the following:

•	One Premium Cruise Vacation for two or Two Standard 7-Night Cruise Excursions for Two or Two Cabins on the Same Ship for 4 people with 18 months to book your cruise(s).  Cabin categories may include inside, ocean view and balconies based on availability and your flexibility.  Enjoy some of the most popular destinations like the Caribbean, Mexican Riviera, Bahamas, Alaska, Hawaii and the Mediterranean on cruise lines such as Carnival, Holland America, Princess, Norwegian, Royal Caribbean and Celebrity. 
•	Up to a 7-Night fabulous Land Vacation in one of 500 RCI Resorts with 24 months to travel with upgrades available. Based on unit size and availability, friends and family may stay with you at no additional cost (up to 6 guests). Or Two 2-3 night hotel stay for two
•	A personal RCI Cruise Guide and a password protected website to explore vacation options.
Through the RCI Cruise Center this special promotion is being offered for only $3195 (USD). With a small deposit of $199 and 18 monthly payments of $174.44, you may enjoy your land vacation after your 3rd payment.

The beauty of this benefit is you may offer this to up to 3 of your friends or family at the same price or purchase up to 4 packages yourself. 

I look forward to talking with you to answer any questions you might have. Then it’s bon voyage!"

I myself am not familiar with cruises. I have never been on one and so am wondering if this is a good deal or whether equivalent deals can be had through other reputable travel agents.

the deal is only available for me until 7pm tomorrow ( i think eastern time).

thanks for any input.


----------



## Chowmainia (May 11, 2011)

i guess not very many people get these sorts of calls. after a quick search via google, it seems that most are skeptical of the offer and feel that there may be many hidden limitations. Wasn't able to find any discussions involving anyone who have actually accepted this offer. It's kinda funny thought that RCI cruises seems to have been offering this sort of promo since 2007 (earliest discussion i could find via google)... i wonder how much success they have had in getting people to bite since it doesn't seem to be discussed much on the forums.


----------



## Chowmainia (May 11, 2011)

actually just found a useful posting from a tug discussion in 2009. I will link it just in case anyone else would be interested in it:

http://69.16.236.4/~tugbbsc/forums/showthread.php?t=101040

here are a few more threads that have some info:

http://www.timeshareforums.com/forums/rci/32377-rci-cruise-vacation-offer.html

http://69.16.236.4/~tugbbsc/forums/showthread.php?p=249138

overall, my impression is that there may be a potential deal and cost savings but it seems like it may not be that significant (~$200-700 if one is lucky).
The major downside factor is that they won't let you see what the available packages are until you pay the initial $199. And I have a feeling that the available packages are going to be very limited and very few of them will be all that desirable.


----------



## cgeidl (May 11, 2011)

*Just follow Reagan's advice*

Just say NO!!!! I have looked at several timeshare ICE and other offers from RCI,II and TP. Never have a found anything near a deal. For those requiring you to give up your TS week the additional cost is more than just looking for a deal for the same cruise.


----------

